
Russian hackers allegedly behind cyberattacks to steal Covid-19 vaccine - wheretheheartis
https://www.cnet.com/news/russian-hackers-allegedly-behind-cyberattacks-to-steal-covid-19-vaccine/
======
moksly
This is obviously wrong, but shouldn’t something as important as a vaccine for
the worst pandemic in a century kind of be open source?

~~~
TomMarius
I don't know why it's wrong. It's wrong to keep it closed. Somebody has tried
to fix a problem, can't blame them.

